# Can G0180 be billed to Non-Medicare ins ??



## Orthocoderpgu (May 14, 2009)

This is a new one. Patient is not on Medicare yet but needs an Initial Certification under Plan of Care. Normally, we bill Medicare for this with G0180 but I have a patient that is not on Medicare yet. Is G0180 still billed or is there a crosswalk for another code?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 15, 2009)

Maybe CPT code 99374?


----------

